# Mesquite Wood



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

If I remember right, mesquite has very porous wood, so it would probably not be a good choice. 

I could me thinking of desert sage though, or both... I guess I'm no help!


----------



## skywhitney (May 9, 2012)

I think that's Desert Sage cause the Mesquite that's around here is so hard it will eat through chainsaws haha.

I just don't know if it contains any chemicals that are harmful in aquaria...


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Lol are you going the special flavor for your fish?


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> If I remember right, mesquite has very porous wood, so it would probably not be a good choice.
> 
> I could me thinking of desert sage though, or both... I guess I'm no help!


They call Mesquite Texas Ironwood, because like another poster said... it eats chains saws.


----------



## Ham_Bone (Nov 20, 2011)

i feel like any aromatic wood would be potentially toxic for an aquarium


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

It is very difficult to get a good story about wood in a tank when asking a group of people. If water were the same all over, there might be one answer for what wood will do in a tank but then that is not true. Going a hudred mile may change the water, going from one coast to the other certainly will find different water. Wood that may change soft acidic water with little buffering like found in the NE US does nothing to the water I have here in Central Texas. I often use cedar with no problem. Finding truly dry wood helps. Tannins may be the bigger problem if you don't find really, truly dry wood. 

I have to try things before I KNOW if they will work. If I only did what others advise, I would never do anything!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I do not know if there is anything toxic in Mesquite. It is in a plant family that runs from 'no problem' to 'toxic' to other animals, but it depends on the plant part and the species of both the animal and the plant. 

If you age the wood, alternate wetting and drying several times then whatever toxins would get broken down. 

Then test it in a small tank (small volume of water to concentrate the toxins, if any) and some fairly hardy fish. Minimal water changes. If that worked, then test more delicate fish, and perhaps keep up a regular schedule of regular water changes just in case there was a low level of something. 

I do not know if it is real, or if it has any bearing on aquarium use, but I find anything bar-b-qued with mesquite tastes odd, sort of oily.

I have a relative (same plant family) in a large tank with several species of fish, some of which are noted for being delicate. 
The plant I have is Albizzia julibrissin, several large chunks of root. The fish in that tank include Bichers, Black Ghost Knife and Clown Loaches, as well as some Filimentosa Barbs, a Pleco that is eating the wood, Snakeskin Gourami and a cat that looks a bit like a pim, but is not.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

You might try searching on the forum. I believe this question was asked a few months ago.


----------



## skywhitney (May 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the help! I really appreciate it. I ended up finding so nice pieces of Gambels Oak so i'm going to go that route instead.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have used several species of Oak. They have quite a lot of tannins, so plenty of soak-and-water-changes will help.


----------



## skywhitney (May 9, 2012)

Diana said:


> I have used several species of Oak. They have quite a lot of tannins, so plenty of soak-and-water-changes will help.


great to know! Thanks for heads up!


----------

